# how to lose belly fat??



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

hello guys i wonder if you give me some help on losing some belly fat, i've been training for the last 2 years, i'm lean all over, except my stomach, i'm a 38inch waist. I do intense training i.e i'll do 20mins cardio by putting it on incline 10 & speed at 10 and sprinting 30 sec, resting 30 secs, sprinting 30secs etc. i'll do this for a total of 20 mins then move onto the cross trainer and do this also for another 20mins i'll start with level 3 and put the level up every min as the time goes up, once it has reached 10mins, i'll do it in reverse and drop the resistance by every minute as time goes up. This is one day i'll do, the next time i go to the gym i'll do boxing with my mate, i'll do 10 mins on the treadmill with the same principle as above, then do 3mins sparring on the bag, then 1min burbpee's, rest for 1min, then 3mins on the bag, 1min pressups, rest for 1min, then 3mins bag again 1min leg raises, and stomach crunches and 1min rest. after i'll swap with my mate and 3x 3min skipping rest for 1min. the next time i go to the gym i do the treadmill 10min thing again, and we'll do a chest workout, i do a minimum of 12 reps and max 4 sets each exercise.

I'm 38inch waist, 5ft 10, weighing about 85kg, i'm lean on my arms, legs, back and upper chest, i just can't seem to shift my belly fat, i'm completely lost with it.

my diet,

breastfast: Porridge in water, with a scoop of whey

morning snack: wholemeal bagel, low fat mayo, low fat cheese, 10slices of chicken, 1/2 tomato or cucumber & an apple

lunch: 200g chicken breast, veg, wholemeal pasta or sometimes sweet potatoes, 1x vitamin c drink, 1x cod liver oil tablet

afternoon snack: peanut butter on one slice of multiseed bread

dinner: 200g chicken breast or 2 pieces of salmon, sweet potatoe, veg and salad

30mins before bed i'll have a casein shake

i drink 1 big bottle of water during the day, and at least have two cups of coffee white no sugar. Sorry for the long winded post, i wanted to give you as much info as possible, if you have any tips of any ideas of helping me shifting this weight, it'll be much appreciated,

regards

Vijay Suman


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You can't spot reduce fat unfortunately mate, and I doubt you're as lean as you think if you have a 38inch waist.

You probably need to have a good look at the beginner stickies including how to train properly. Diet will dictate results in the main, any idea of your calorie or macro breakdown of the above meals?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

How to lose belly fat

1. Figure out how to get your diet perfect

2. Fat is now gone


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Get a pic up.

38" waste while being lean everywhere else is different.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> 38" waste while being lean everywhere else is different.


Or most probably inaccurate.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Get on the DNP , problem solved


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Waist pic's or you aint got one..... 

How old are you and do you drink alcohol at all. ps (wanting pic's and asking your age.........no **** interest lol)


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Get on the DNP , problem solved


Yay, let's just recommend pretty dangerous drugs to anyone regardless of experience! Idiot.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

38inch waist but lean all over could mean he is just really bloated.

I know of a guy that suffered from bloat and was convinced it was muscle since it felt hard.

Bayman you can't expect this to stay on topic and get a positive reply when you call someone an idiot mate.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Bish83 said:


> Bayman you can't expect this to stay on topic and get a positive reply when you call someone an idiot mate.


Recommending DNP to a first time poster? Looks like idiotic behaviour to me...


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

id say diet tbh pall i was 38 inch waist now 32" didnt take long either


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bish83 said:


> 38inch waist but lean all over could mean he is just really bloated.
> 
> I know of a guy that suffered from bloat and was convinced it was muscle since it felt hard.
> 
> Bayman you can't expect this to stay on topic and get a positive reply when you call someone an idiot mate.


Im 27 guys ill have about 2 ciders a month not really a drinker, i think im

just bloated, ill try and post some pics up tomorrow afterwork to give you guys some ideas.


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

A-BOMB said:


> id say diet tbh pall i was 38 inch waist now 32" didnt take long either


Hello mate can you just give me a guide of what you have in a day, as you've dropped alot of inches of your waist line?

Cheers

VJ


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The dreaded belly fat pouch, lol.

People stress over it because it's very visible and the last (along with fat on the glutes) obvious fat store to disappear when dropping bodyfat, and the first area to get fatty when increasing bodyfat. For most guys, when they get down to about 13% b/fat, that fat pouch is very obvious because at that point most of the upper body looks fairly lean and the belly stands out like big lump.

In truth, the best and only real way to get rid of it is to lessen total bodyfat... if you can get to around 10% b/fat or lower the pouch will disappear and the abs show through nicely, so really the answer is either just to be patient and drop more fat overall, or to get used to it whilst on a bulk.

the only advice that generally helps keep the midsection tight is to avoid training the area excesively with heavy weighted exercises. This has nothing to do with localised fat burning, but does prevent excessive thickening of the abdominal wall and getting a thick waist that way.

Do train your abs, but do mostly higher rep work with little or no added resistance.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

bayman said:


> *Yay, let's just recommend pretty dangerous drugs to anyone regardless of experience*! Idiot.


Don't sweat mate, thats exactly what I did


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Figure out macros, and maintenance cals eat in a deficit whilst hitting those defined macros, fat loss is slow, don't expect rapid results but it works.


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

heres a couple of pics sorryu for the bad quality is the best i can get it:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/photofsv.jpg/


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

hi guys heres a few pics and i know i'm hairy lol, let me know what sort of diet i should implement?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

VJ01 said:


> hello guys i wonder if you give me some help on losing some belly fat, i've been training for the last 2 years, i'm lean all over, except my stomach, i'm a 38inch waist. I do intense training i.e i'll do 20mins cardio by putting it on incline 10 & speed at 10 and sprinting 30 sec, resting 30 secs, sprinting 30secs etc. i'll do this for a total of 20 mins then move onto the cross trainer and do this also for another 20mins i'll start with level 3 and put the level up every min as the time goes up, once it has reached 10mins, i'll do it in reverse and drop the resistance by every minute as time goes up. This is one day i'll do, the next time i go to the gym i'll do boxing with my mate, i'll do 10 mins on the treadmill with the same principle as above, then do 3mins sparring on the bag, then 1min burbpee's, rest for 1min, then 3mins on the bag, 1min pressups, rest for 1min, then 3mins bag again 1min leg raises, and stomach crunches and 1min rest. after i'll swap with my mate and 3x 3min skipping rest for 1min. the next time i go to the gym i do the treadmill 10min thing again, and we'll do a chest workout, i do a minimum of 12 reps and max 4 sets each exercise.
> 
> I'm 38inch waist, 5ft 10, weighing about 85kg, i'm lean on my arms, legs, back and upper chest, i just can't seem to shift my belly fat, i'm completely lost with it.
> 
> ...


maybe cut out some of the carbs like the morning snack. have a shake instead of that meal. seems like its all processed stuff, and the apple id take out just because fruit isn't really a dieters friend.

get rid of carbs in your dinner maybe too. Try working out all your macros, seems like a lot of carbs. also take more cod liver oil tabs, first thing in the morning. 6-9 1000mg omega 3 tabs should do you right.

hopefully some sort of help. good luck


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Bagels, pasta, potatoes, bread...Cut it down, only carbs I'm eating on my low carb days are complex vegetable carbs.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> and the apple id take out just because fruit isn't really a dieters friend.


Explain why fruit is bad?


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

hi guys heres some pics of me:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

KRSOne said:


> maybe cut out some of the carbs like the morning snack. have a shake instead of that meal. seems like its all processed stuff, and the apple id take out just because fruit isn't really a dieters friend.
> 
> get rid of carbs in your dinner maybe too. Try working out all your macros, seems like a lot of carbs. also take more cod liver oil tabs, first thing in the morning. 6-9 1000mg omega 3 tabs should do you right.
> 
> hopefully some sort of help. good luck


Hello mate i'll give it ago replacing the snacks with the shakes instead, also will cut out more carbs, i've put pics up twice, it just states not visble until a moderator has approved of it, so you guys can see what i'm dealing with but i think i'm just abit bloated and will change my diet habits around!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

lots of cardio, core and ab work done it for me mate just have to stick with it!

Hard work pays off in the end


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> lots of cardio, core and ab work done it for me mate just have to stick with it!
> 
> Hard work pays off in the end


Ok cool, cheers


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi guys i've been doing lots of cardio but was wondering has anyone used Lean-r by extreme nutrition i use their whey products so was wondering if this fat burners any good or should i stay away from these types of supplements ive replaced my bagel snacks for whey shakes instead and cut my fruit intake down aswell and howver green tea aswell, its been 3weeks not realy notice much difference really, so was wondering if i should use a fat burner supplemenr?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Go for a wax you hairy bastard :thumb:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Could you possibly be gluten intolerant? That would account for the bloating. Try a wheat free diet for a few days, you'll soon know either way


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

VJ01 said:


> Hi guys i've been doing lots of cardio but was wondering has anyone used Lean-r by extreme nutrition i use their whey products so was wondering if this fat burners any good or should i stay away from these types of supplements ive replaced my bagel snacks for whey shakes instead and cut my fruit intake down aswell and howver green tea aswell, its been 3weeks not realy notice much difference really, so was wondering if i should use a fat burner supplemenr?


Fat burners are like the last 5%, tops. Sort diet out first and foremost, then your training.

Doing lots of cardio if you have no muscle to start with will not get you lean either, it'll just make you skinny. Sorry to be harsh, but from your photos I don't see much muscle there for someone weighing 85kg. Get in the gym lifting heavy things, and eat well but in moderation and you should see some good results in 6-12months. Patients is KEY.

This is a great little guide for the relatively inexperience in an easy to follow format: http://jcdfitness.com/2012/06/how-to-build-muscle-the-ultimate-muscle-building-guide-for-beginners/


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you looked into a keto diet?

Saw a video on youtube, a guy with a body pretty much the same as yours, after 12 weeks doing Keto his abs were slightly showing through.

Here is the video


----------

